# What's the perfect vegetable to accompany chicken satay and coconut rice?



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

That's my question... I'm drawing a mental blank and I need to go get groceries!!

Thanks!


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

-Thai seasoned stir fry (onion, carrot, red peppers, bok choy and/or broccoli) - use garlic, grated fresh ginger, lemongrass or lime (****** limes if you can find them), fish sauce and some Thai chili sauce as seasoning

-grilled sliced pineapple

-grilled Asian eggplant (personally, I don't like eggplant, so I offer this only in the interests of authenticity)


----------



## maggiemae (Apr 10, 2004)

Not sure, but I would love your recipe for chicken satay and the rice!


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

Steamed bok choy or baby bok choy. Maybe with a little garlic?


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I always do something very simple and quick like steaming with a dish like that because you already have the rice that requires immediate serving. You don't want to have too many last minute things to do. I would do snow peas and broccoli lightly steamed with sesame oil to finish. If you have radishes I like to add those too, they are delicious steamed


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd probably do broccoli. And yeah... that recipe please?


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

grilled asparagus


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

I always do carrots or cabbage(steamed). Sounds good


----------



## cocobean (Jan 31, 2009)

I love mashed cauliflower with some drained crushed pineapple and little coconut milk. Delicious!!


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

I'd go for something green like broccoli or bokchoy stirfried with garlic and sesame oil, like others have suggested. Yum!


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

green beans


----------



## WorldsBestMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Anymore recipes ladies. I am taking notes here too.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

curried peas & potatoes, either plain or in samosas?


----------

